# The cemetary



## Toni Marie (Feb 29, 2008)

The final resting place.


----------



## cameramike (Feb 29, 2008)

too over exposed, and too much going on, on the left and right to keep my eye focused down the path


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 29, 2008)

Oooo, Wyuka.  I'm with Mike, though.  You might want to focus on just a little bit of the place at first.


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of the cemetary.


----------



## kaymlo (Mar 15, 2008)

the headstones are incredible, are they blank because the writing is on the other side?  its interesting to see three blanks stones and one with writing in the background.  do you have any shots focused on a single headstone?


----------



## gman172 (Mar 15, 2008)

great potential - just need a bit more punch in the bw contrast

i scoured a lot of info on the web to try get more out of my bw - its hard but worthwhile

keep graveyard stalkin!! - i love it cos its peaceful

andrew


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, nice, I am a fan of photos taken at cemeteries, they are such sunken, quiet, pieceful places, given they are old and "listed" somehow (some in the cities are, where celebrities from times long gone are buried) ... the more modern every-village-and-town-graveyards here in Germany are boring, though.


----------



## gman172 (Mar 15, 2008)

i got one of mine as well - you do get some funny looks when with a camera in a cemetery






RIP


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't think I have any with just a single headstone. I'm sure I'll be going back to the cemetary soon.  Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, here is yet another picture of the cemetary. I really like this one because you can read it.


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's another picture of a headstone its a little different. I took the shot at the Veterans memorial garden here in lincoln. Sorry its a little bright.


----------



## butterfinger (Apr 12, 2008)

kind of creepy. sometimes ghosts show up in cemetary photos


----------

